# Spindle type



## Demi (Apr 4, 2018)

I just bought a 2.2KW Water Cooled Spindle Motor ER20 110V/AC Kit & 110V Inverter VFD 3HP & 80mm Clamp Mount & 75W Water Pump 110V with 6M Pipe & 14pcs / Set ER20 Collet for CNC Router Engraving Milling Machine.

I ordered the wrong kit and this will be my first time trying to build a cnc router. I wanted a ATC kit. Is there anyway I can convert this to a ATC or will I have to buy another kit? Is this even a good spindle kit to begin with? I will be cutting and engraving hard woods.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

What you bought is what most hobbyist cnc users, and many professionals use, if they have a spindle. Many others use routers. An ATC spindle would probably be at least $2500 on up and is generally found on much higher cost machines.

There is no good way to convert it to an ATC.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

As Richard says the Automatic Tool Changer spindles are expensive and you have added costs of tool holders. You might also be required to have auto tool length checking systems or have to set the tool lengths when you chuck each tool into its holder. 

If you are the adventurous type then you might be interested in this DIY changer project. https://hackaday.io/project/12308-xatc-extreme-simple-automatic-tool-changer


----------



## Demi (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you. I guess I’ll have to manually change them myself


----------



## Demi (Apr 4, 2018)

BalloonEngineer said:


> What you bought is what most hobbyist cnc users, and many professionals use, if they have a spindle. Many others use routers. An ATC spindle would probably be at least $2500 on up and is generally found on much higher cost machines.
> 
> There is no good way to convert it to an ATC.


I saw the more expensive one. I’ll hold off on that since I’m just starting out. Thank you


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

If you’re just starting out you will find it is not too bad changing bits.

By the way, welcome to the forum and please post on your progress building your machine. Mine is also a DIY and several others here have built a machine (or many machines).


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! When you get a minute go ahead and update your profile with first name and location.  

Our machine is sort of a DIY - bought the frame but sourced, designed, and built everything else. And yes, I manually change bits - no issues. If I was in a production shop I'd want an ATC but most of my work has very few tool changes.

David


----------

